# My First Tea Light Holder



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

Paduk Wood is what this one is made of. I was in Woocraft® today and they were making these so figured I would give it a shot. Any input would be great good or bad.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty!:thumbsup:

The first hundred or so things I turned were mainly these candle holders...

People seem to really like them!:yes:









p


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice. Those are on my to do list somewhere.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks nice keep up the turning and let the chips fly :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

NICE!!! should make some of those they look fantastic:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Pirate,
I like paduuk. You got a nice bright orange piece. Has anyone actually lit one of these up? I always worry about them catching the wood on fire. Yes, no?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Woodturningpirate (Dec 20, 2011)

Hawk, I read this and thought why not test this haha so it's currently lit and as of 20 minutes into it no burn marks or anything on the wood. Fingers crossed 😳. Believe it or not the wood was almost maroon when I bought it then the color just showed up...I love when that happens. Every piece of wood is a mystery and that's half the fun to me.


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking piece of paduka! I really like the style also.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> Has anyone actually lit one of these up?


Yep, often if fact...:thumbsup:

No worries!

p


----------



## dhh57 (Feb 17, 2014)

Paduk is like cherry, it will darken overtime.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Very pretty and it reminded me that I have a box of those tea lights that I need to use. For anybody worried about the wood catching on fire, they do come in glass holders and ... the heat from the flame goes up ... not down.

Also, this thread has taught me three more ways to misspell padauk.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill Boehme said:


> ...they do come in glass holders ...


I thought I'd posted a snap of these flame boxelder tealight holders I made, but apparently not ... the glass inserts are from Ikea (as are the tealights themselves.)


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Very pretty little tea light holder, your padauk looks stunning with those pretty grains and awesome finish. Gotta make more, they look great in groups. Great job!


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

That piece of paduak has some nice character with the dark spots, and looks like a nice tea light holder. I'll have to give one of those a go myself!


----------

